# Investigating sperm issues



## KBath (May 3, 2011)

Hi, just wondered if anyone has some advice on last ditch sperm investigations. 
We have reached the end of the road with 5 failed IVF attempts (2 with donor cycles). Because I was 41 when we got started, the assumption has always been that it was an issue with the age of my eggs, but having had two disastrous donor cycles, it now appears that there is an undetected issue with the sperm. We have had all the usual tests through GUYS, and through the Spanish clinic we went to, we had the more controversial FISH tests and DNA fragmentation tests. All tests came back with normal results. I just wondered if anyone knew of the most advanced sperm tests we could have - just in case there is anything else we can do. 
Many thanks for any advice anyone has. I'm not very good at research - it just makes me even more depressed!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, honestly, no amount of testing is going to cure anything so when you come to the end of the road and are considering one final make or break cycle - I suggest just doing all of the treatments regardless of results.

It seems logical to me that improving one aspect of the sperm, even if it seems normal itself, is the most likely way to improve these other hidden influences.

So forget all of your results, everything you know about your husband (and yourself) and treat absolutely everything as if it was awful.

That is my suggestion. That is what I would do, in fact, am doing.

My husbands sperm is bafflingly crap. In numbers it looks typical for severe male factor but it doesn't seem to be able to do anything right. We need help just to fertilise and it seems our embryos are rubbish too (no, this isn't normal for poor fertilisation).

I don't knew the details of your failed cycles or medical history, but there seems to be three modes of treatment when you are really up against the odds like we are:
- intense supplementation
- intense antibiotics
- surgical intervention, such as TESE and IVM

If you want a literal answer to your question, then ROS test might be something you haven't tried.

If you are interested at throwing everything at it then just send me a PM and I'll send you a list of everything you can try in terms of supplementation and antibiotics etc but there is no point if you're not interested 

Donor sperm might also be a possible solution xx


----------



## KBath (May 3, 2011)

Hi there, many thanks for this detailed reply. I'll look into the tests you've recommended - what's a PM by the way and how would I send it to you? Sorry, new to forums!


----------

